# Bolens Identification



## mattg289 (Jul 18, 2007)

Does anyone know where to find original info on Bolens tractors. 
Model # 900 or s-8d or 18423-01 ??? The best I can figure out is it was made in 64 or 65...I think. Thanks for the help.


----------

